# Philadelphia- USA's first planned city/oldest big city



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

spiralout said:


> nice photos. what is this the town hall?


This is the Wanamaker Organ, the biggest functioning pipe organ in the world .
It is situated in the Grand Court of the Wanamaker (now Macy's ) department store in downtown Philadelphia.

This is a building that beggars belief: not only it rivals in size anything I've seen before, including Harrods or NY's Macys or Chicago's Marshall Field, but it's also beautiful architecture.

The Grand Court (7 VERY high stories) is amazing.
Unfortunately Macys does not exploit this building very well ....aside from the Court, which is in really good shape, the whole retail display is kind of dark and shabby, and a few levels are closed. 
I don't wanna be too harsh with Macys: probably the whole building (9 immense floors) is just too big for downtown nowadays, but they could revamp it a bit.

Not to be missed, anyway


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Love it. THanks for the pics  Some parts remind me of a European city. That's what I like about it.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)

intervention said:


> I loved Philly so much; but it's a city of great contrasts. The vibrancy of Centre City is a sharp contrast from the "dead zones" encircling it (ie, Kensington) and that issue across the river known as Camden.


Yes. The city of Philadelphia is 135 sq. miles. If I had to describe the entire city I would say 1/3 is very healthy like Center City/Chestnut Hill/University City etc., 1/3 is unspectacularly stable,and 1/3 is apocalyptic. Its that 1/3 apocalyptic that has Philadelphia out of the conciousness internationally,nationally, regionally and even locally. 

The Philly metropolitan area which happens to be among the wealthiest in the USA is even a little wary of the downside of Philly.Its a shame because it really does have its high points and the city has great bones buts its even neglected in its own sphere of influence. I would estimate the purchasing power of metro Philly at 90% or more outside of the city limits. Its unfortunately a metro where most of the wealth lives in the pleasant but sterile suburbs. The American Wayhno:

Chester County Pennsylvania


















Bucks County Pennsylvania


----------



## Lexington (Apr 4, 2005)

Hyperdanny said:


> I agree ...especially here in Europe it is completely overshadowed by Boston, which in my very humble opinion can't hold a candle to Philly.


I dont disagree.Philadelphia is nearly 3x the size of Boston. If you put the assets of Philly up against the assets of Boston well Philly would win going away.

On the flip side Phillys downside morphs Bostons bad areas, most peoples likabilty index peaks with cleanliness and boston is the easy winner in that regard. No surprise that Boston is more enamored.But Philadelphia arguably has the best collection of 19th + 20th century architecture in theUSA behind NYC. And a surprising European like ambience at least as far as Center City is concerned.

* Philadelphia*













































This is a local developers loose Philadelphia interpretation of Romes Piazza Navona. Its become a hip gathering spot for musicians artists and a big screen TV for Football and sporting events. To highlight the challenges of Philadelphia there was a big drug deal gone bad in this development where 2 people were setup/shot/killed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Philadelphia city guys


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Philadelphia has got to be the most under appreciated city in the US. I live in NYC and my sister's family lives on the New Jersey shore east of Philly and I've still never been there except for a Phillies game, and even then it was freeway to parking lot and back again. I need to actually visit this city while I'm still on the East Coast.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Hyperdanny said:


> This is the Wanamaker Organ, the biggest functioning pipe organ in the world .
> It is situated in the Grand Court of the Wanamaker (now Macy's ) department store in downtown Philadelphia.
> 
> This is a building that beggars belief: not only it rivals in size anything I've seen before, including Harrods or NY's Macys or Chicago's Marshall Field, but it's also beautiful architecture.
> ...


Wanamakers Dept. Store was designed by the great Chicago Architect Daniel Burnham who was also responsible for Marshall Field, Selfirdges (London) and Union Station (Washington). It is without doubt the finest store ever built.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I like this city. I wish I owned and lived in one of those colonial townhouse in the center!


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Never been there but wish could see it. Yet still many of my friends in the states claim it's very boring city. Have to check it on my own


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philly is one of my favorites. It's unpretentious and very real. But the deeper you go into it the more things unfold until you realize just how immense it really is. Many artists from New York have moved there because it's less expensive and already so loaded with art and brilliant architecture. And it's growing again! :dj:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice pictures. This one is my favorite.  



kansas said:


> * Philadelphia* Population 1.5 M.(6th largest


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice and it reminds me of Boston.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

i love philly. really need to get up there one day


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I absolutely love Philly. Love it. My favourite American city by far. Philly, in my opinion, is like a hybrid of Toronto and Boston ... a perfect combo (also love the fact that it is so close to NYC). It is a pity that Philly is primarily known for its "passionate" sports fans in the rest of North America. The city has SO MUCH more to offer than just that.


----------

